
What is Serverless Computing? Your code, a slider bar, and your credit card - urza
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/WhatIsServerlessComputingExploringAzureFunctions.aspx
======
urza
Recently there was a debate about serverless computing under some article on
HN. I struggled to understand what does it mean as I never heard about amazon
lambda before. This is very nice explanation for coders.

